# Again, your thoughts



## black_dog106 (Jan 1, 2016)

One of the members here want to make some money and a little inventive?
I'm surprised one(or all) of the pickup diesel makers haven't invented a true engine brake(not a wannabe exhaust brake). I doubt they could make them fast enough? All the 5th wheeler campers would have to have one. Anyone with a trailer would have one? Anyone without a trailer would need one? I bet anyone with a diesel would have one? Buy the diesel just to have one?
Let off the gas and hear that big truck BRRRRRRR. Down shift, BRRRRRRRR. Like some guys in the big trucks, gassing on it so they can let off 'n BRRRRRRRRR.
What do you think?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well,Do you know how a Jacobs brake actually works? Your idea is good. But they need cubic inches for them to be effective.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Pretty sure Banks already makes an aftermarket exhaust brake, not mechanical but it's still an engine retarder.


----------



## black_dog106 (Jan 1, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Well,Do you know how a Jacobs brake actually works? Your idea is good. But they need cubic inches for them to be effective.


Just need to make that BRRRRRRRRR. Delete the muffler for more effect? :usflag:


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Not enough weight or displacement to benefit from the cost. 

Exhaust brake, yes. Engine brake, no.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

black_dog106 said:


> Just need to make that BRRRRRRRRR. Delete the muffler for more effect?


Not how it works at all. It is part of the valve train. The cheapo things you are talking about just block exhaust flow.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Decompression is what there all about. NO?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

FredG said:


> Decompression is what there all about. NO?


In a way, you are turning the engine basically into an air compressor.


----------



## black_dog106 (Jan 1, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> In a way, you are turning the engine basically into an air compressor.


Bingo


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

black_dog106 said:


> Bingo


Bingo as in you already know this?


----------



## black_dog106 (Jan 1, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Bingo as in you already know this?


Let's see???
As the engine finishes the compression stroke the engine brake opens the exhaust valve???


----------



## black_dog106 (Jan 1, 2016)

I stand by the first post. I understand the engine brake won't hold back like a 855CID Cummins. I believe the diesel p/u owners would be all over it?


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Thinking someone started a little early today.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Perhaps Birddseedd got a higher education and changed his screen name?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

black_dog106 said:


> Let's see???
> As the engine finishes the compression stroke the engine brake opens the exhaust valve???


Nope


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

kimber750 said:


> Thinking someone started a little early today.


I didn't, but it's that time now, ain't it.


----------



## black_dog106 (Jan 1, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Nope


Enlighten and educate me. Please explain.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

black_dog106 said:


> Enlighten and educate me. Please explain.


Not trying to be rude, the information is out there how the function. I'm going to jump out of this one.


----------



## jdsquire (Nov 19, 2015)

If I remember correctly, Dodge had a version of an exhaust brake a few years ago. I'd seen it on a 3500 when my old boss was looking at a new service truck chassis. All the engine brakes I've ever worked on were controlled by an electric solenoid that manually held open the exhaust valves.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

The stock exhaust brake on my 6.7 does a pretty good job. Depending on RPM and load I can get up to 150 HP of braking. So no, I would not spend money on an aftermarket brake when the factory one works just fine for me.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just a couple question for the OP...

Have you personally every driven a newer 3/4 ton or a 1 ton truck with a "wannabe exhaust brake"?

Are you really looking for the stopping power or just this BRRRRRR noise? (I have a feeling it is the ladder)


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> The stock exhaust brake on my 6.7 does a pretty good job. Depending on RPM and load I can get up to 150 HP of braking. So no, I would not spend money on an aftermarket brake when the factory one works just fine for me.


I also would not spend any money on an aftermarket jake on a little pickup truck...  if it was even an option, which as Randall has already pointed out there is not enough motor there to even do it with if you wanted to.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> Just a couple question for the OP...
> 
> Have you personally every driven a newer 3/4 ton or a 1 ton truck with a "wannabe exhaust brake"?
> 
> Are you really looking for the stopping power or just this BRRRRRR noise? (I have a feeling it is the ladder)


And even if he is just looking for the BRRRRR, many many places have outlawed the use of them within the incorporated area. So, even if you did get one just to make noise, your gonna get pulled over and given a ticket.

If he's looking for stopping power then the factory ones do plenty. He mentioned pulling a loaded trailer. I pull some pretty heavy trailers in the mountains. There are some grades that are pretty steep that have pulloffs at the top because the truckers are supposed to pull off and do a brake check. I can set mine on auto mode with a loaded trailer and it will keep me at my set speed the whole way down. If you put it on normal mode and let off the accelerator it would stop me mid grade without any input on the brake pedal until it shut off around 10MPH.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ktfbgb said:


> And even if he is just looking for the BRRRRR, many many places have outlawed the use of them within the incorporated area. So, even if you did get one just to make noise, your gonna get pulled over and given a ticket.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The only way you could get it to work would be when electronic exhaust valves come about. Then you can control the valve timing to crack the exhaust valve open just after TDC. You can't use conventional design. Just not enough room. I've played and installed Jake and teck brakes on Detroit's, Cummins, Cats, Mack's. You need CI for them to be effective.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

The funny part of the loaded question I proposed, is on the newer emission controlled diesel motors in the larger trucks that have jakes... the exaust noise that comes from a modern Jake is not a BBRRRR any longer... it is nearly non existent...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> The funny part of the loaded question I proposed, is on the newer emission controlled diesel motors in the larger trucks that have jakes... the exaust noise that comes from a modern Jake is not a BBRRRR any longer... it is nearly non existent...


They don't make the noise like they used to. If the op wants noise. Pop the muffler off and run 6 inch pipes.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

As I grow older, I keep looking for ways to keep the cab as quiet as possible. But that's just me. I like running on the highway at 80MPH and not having to raise my voice to talk with the passenger. With my truck, I can talk at same level at an idle and at highway speeds.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That's me, I want quiet. These guys driving around with the stack kits behind their heads gotta be going Def


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So I got to use my "wannabee exhaust brake" last Sunday... quite a bit too.

A buddy and I were hauling dirt from a job site to the place that he just finished building a house. (Just using dump trailers and pickups)... looking back... what a waste of my day, but what ever...

The tri axle dump trailer that I was hauling loaded lost trailer brakes. "wannabe exaust brake" would bring truck to a crawl without ever using service brakes... pretty good in my opionin


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> So I got to use my "wannabee exhaust brake" last Sunday... quite a bit too.
> 
> A buddy and I were hauling dirt from a job site to the place that he just finished building a house. (Just using dump trailers and pickups)... looking back... what a waste of my day, but what ever...
> 
> The tri axle dump trailer that I was hauling loaded lost trailer brakes. "wannabe exaust brake" would bring truck to a crawl without ever using service brakes... pretty good in my opionin


Yep. The guy just wants noise. Looks like he is one of those guys that posts stuff to stir the pot then doesn't come back to check the thread for a year.


----------



## black_dog106 (Jan 1, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> Yep. The guy just wants noise. Looks like he is one of those guys that posts stuff to stir the pot then doesn't come back to check the thread for a year.


Nah...check the thread with every new post. 
Seems the membership disagrees with my post so I haven't posted again. Maybe I didn't word the op correctly to make my point? The replies wandered in several directions?
I personally have NO interest in excessive noise. I go through life trying not to attract attention! Nuff said...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

black_dog106 said:


> I bet anyone with a diesel would have one? Buy the diesel just to have one?
> Let off the gas and hear that big truck BRRRRRRR. Down shift, BRRRRRRRR. Like some guys in the big trucks, gassing on it so they can let off 'n BRRRRRRRRR.
> What do you think?


This is your OP. Nuff said.


----------



## black_dog106 (Jan 1, 2016)

If I wanted to argue, I would contact the ex.
Mods, PLEASE delete this thread.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey I was just confused by the change from your original post to the last. Seems like the OP was intended to brew up a heated debate from several different angles. First was the fact the new diesels come with OEM versions of exhaust brakes. Second is the fact that there are tons of aftermarket exhaust brakes to cover the model years that don't have OEM ones. You had to know this info before posting.

Then there is the fact that among the Diesel owning community, it is common knowledge that a Jacobs style engine brake does not work on a pickup size engine. If it did, Jacobs would have developed one and I would bet it would come stock on at least one of the big three, most likely the Cummins being that it's a true inline diesel and not a V 8. 

Then there was the the comments you made that I posted above about pretty much just wanting the loud BRRRRR, which is illegal in many parts of the country anyway. 

So, am I arguing? Yes. Because as I outlined above, that's all this thread was ever really intended for. Thumbs Up


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

BRRRRRRRRR.........I like MUSCLE CARS w/ Headers, dual exhaust. like Donnie brasco > "Fuggetabboutit"!!!


----------

